# Feeding video



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

Well, i finally learned how to use windows movie maker and i also learned some new things on putfile. Damn, i didn't know how much work it is to make a good video. Props to all you fellas that spend a little time out of your schedule to share videos with us.









http://www.putfile.com/media.php?n=movie19718

So if you can see this video, please leave feedback. TIA
Killerbee


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

they seem to be a lil cam shy but good video nun the less


----------



## edcal (Feb 19, 2005)

nice video killerbee.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice vid man


----------



## evo8ny (Jun 11, 2005)

nice vid... by the way whats the name of that song?


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

Nice set up and video man. I love the look of dark pygos!


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

Thanks guys for the compliments. evo8ny: the name of the group is, Muse...song "Time is running out" Thanks again, fellas.


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

great vid man thanks for taking the time


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

u bastard..... there my piranhas.... they were ment for me my beast!!!!! lol j/k i love it


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

nice i like how there very active the whole time patroling there waters not just sitting staring at you..


----------



## anthongy817 (May 3, 2005)

did you tint the light cover? or is it just a low wattage bulb?

what kind of bulb is it by the why? its really nice and dim..


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

Thanks killerbee,

Sweet video...those pygos are gorgeous!!!!









Love that song by Muse as well!!!!


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

Thanks guys for the nice words and your welcome for the movie. My pygos are always on the move unless they just finished eating or if they are sleeping. They love all that new open space to swim in. Later on i'll provide a bigger tank for them like a 180 (i want the 24" width).

The lights i bought from a felow P-fury member (edcal, thanks again...i'm very happy with them







) I don't know the wattage and they are not tinted in any way. Here is a pic for u anthongy817


----------



## yonam (Apr 16, 2004)

Great vid man!


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

Nice vid man


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

cool vid..what fish was that? it didnt seem to make much of a mess.


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

Thanks guys. alan the fish is tilapia and you sir are correct....no mess. Thats why i use it and shrimp.


----------



## Methuzela (Apr 27, 2004)

are those giant danios swimmin with your p's??


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

/\ yes 5 left out of 8 so far, but i really hope they live. *crosses fingers* my tank is always active now


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

Cool vid! its great to see that the p's like yheir new home after all your hard work


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

thanks gamgenius...i am very pleased with my outcome.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Damn Good Stuff man.


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

I love your p's.They look very aggressive.


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

/\ Thanks fellas.. they are all doing great including my 5 giant danios. Did you all know that they love tilapia too







mine do


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

nice vid and i love that song. muse rocks


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

/\







thanks.


----------

